# Tritronics Sport Combo G3



## David Klotz (Jul 27, 2006)

INTRO AND GENERAL COMMENTS:

I just bought a TT Sport Combo G3, anbd thought others might like a user review. My prior collars include: 1) Sport Dog SD 2000 (paid $279, and immediately returned it because, in my opinion: a) the SportDog collars do not have the same build quality as the Tritronics collars; and b)the SD receiver was substantially larger and much boxier than the TT
receiver. ; 2) TT 80c (sold to upgrade); 3) TT Pro 200 G2 EXP (now being
replaced by the G3).

For cost comparison, here are some "street prices" for Tritronics collars: G3 Combo: $269 (up to 20 continuous, up to 20 momentary (depending on mode choice), tone, expandable to 3 dogs) Pro 200 G2 EXP: $447 (6 continuous, 18 momentary, expandable to 3 dogs) Pro 500 G2 EXP: $509 (18 continuous, 18 momentary, expandable to 3 dogs).

The G3 appears to have excellent build quality; near, if not equal to the TT 100, 200 and 500 series. 

The G3 transmitter is about as tall and thick as a pack of cigarettes, and two thirds as wide. The case is nicely sculpted, and has a rubberized coating. Feels nice, and is not slippery when wet.

FEATURE SET
I won't get too windy here. This information is widely available on the
Internet. In a nutshell: 1/2 mile range; 20 levels of continuous stimulation plus 10 momentary 
("continuous-priority" mode); 20 levels of
momentary stimulation plus 10 continuous ("momentary-priority" mode);
and 10 continuous and 10 momentary plus Independent "non-stimulation"
tone ("basic" mode). This collar has a wider range of continuous and
momentary stimulation than TT's Flagship 500 G2.

BUTTONS AND DIALS 
The G3 stimulation/tone buttons differ from those of the 100, 200 and
500 series TT collars. The G3 buttons are larger, and don't depress
quite as far. They have a nice tactile feel, and a barely noticeable
click. The indicator light on the G3 is much brighter than on the G2
series. Easier to see. (I particularly like this in the field, because
I can focus completely on the dog, and, with the transmitter held in
front of me at chest level, confirm collar use in my peripheral vision
with blinks from the transmitter light.) 

Mode changes and dog changes are accomplished by moving three way
switches on the transmitter. While not exactly buttery smooth, these
switches work fine, and don't seem likely to get knocked out of 
position. 

Intensity is changed by rotating the dial on the top right of the
transmitter. Some have critcized the G3 intensity dial as being too
firm. I have not had that problem, and like the way the dial works, but
then: 1) I am a XL size guy who works with his hands a lot; 2) I like
the dial to have a firm, slop free actuation. Your mileage may vary on
this point.

BATTERY POWER
The G3 uses a standard 9 volt battery in the transmitter, and the
standard Tritronics rechargeable collar receiver. The transmitter ships
with an alkaline 9v battery installed. I called Tritronics to inquire
about the transmitter battery life, and they said that: 1) the 9V
battery should last at least 6 months; and 2) they recommend changing it
every six months.

Four, small phillips head screws hold the battery compartment cover on
the transmitter. There appears to be good weather sealing, and the unit
is sold as waterproof. Given the long battery life, with reasonable care and 
use of the correct sized screwdriver, the battery cover assembly seems like it will last just fine.

CARRY OPTIONS
The G3 ships with a lanyard that attaches to a small, recessed post in
the bottom of the transmitter via slip knot. There is no other means to
attach a lanyard or cord or belt clip to the transmitter. For now, I
carry it like this: G3 to lanyard; lanyard around my neck; transmitter
tucked into shirt breast pocket when not in use. So far, so good. Nice
and compact. Much, much lighter and more portable than the 100, 
200 and 500 series TT transmitters. (I am considering the purchase of a 
heavy duty fly fishing "zinger" to attach to the transmitter. The downside
here is that if you snag the transmitter on brush, and don't notice it,
the transmitter will stretch out to the end of the zinger cord, then fly
back at you like a missile, and (if you're anything like me) hit you
squarely upside the head.) 

(For comparison, I carry the 200 G2 EXP in a Lion Country snap and
velcro closed holster, mounted to a belt with a carabiner. This is a
reliable set up, with absolutely minimal chance of transmitter loss. So
far, while different, the G3 carry set up seems just as secure.)

Apparently, no factory holster is planned for the G3, and I could not
find one on the TT website. GunDogSupply does sell an aftermarket G3
holster, which has a snap closure, and attaches to a belt or pocket with
a metal clip. (I don't like the use of clips on holsters, because the
holsters can be dislodged fairly easily by, for example, scraping up
against brush.) 

There ya go.
Here's a picture of the G3 Sport Combo next to my G2 200 EXP.


Regards- David

http://davidklotzphoto.exposuremanager.com/p/dogs/ttg2andg3web19


----------



## Howard N (Jan 3, 2003)

post deleted


----------



## David Klotz (Jul 27, 2006)

Well, I used the new Sport Combo G3 on Sunday, at a Club Training Day: 34 degrees, snowing and raining. I really like the size, and the button arrangement, and it worked very well overall.


----------



## Jeff Huntington (Feb 11, 2007)

Avery makes a neoprene holster that has a belt clip or a clip for attaching to waders or anything else. Glad you liked the TT.


----------



## David Klotz (Jul 27, 2006)

I sit corrected! I called Tritronics, and they told me that they are making G3 holsters, they just don't have them on their website. then, I checked back at Lion Country, and they have their own version, also. Doh!

On the Tritronics site, if you go to Accessories, then holster and lanyards, you will find: Nothing for the G3. But, their customer service people told me that the G2 Sport holsters pictured no longer exist, and Tt has G3 holsters in stock, but they haven't updated their website.

Lion Country: $9.95
TT: $17.95

That was a toughie.

Regards-David


----------



## huntingrdr (Jan 26, 2005)

So would you prefer the new G3 over the G2?


----------



## David Klotz (Jul 27, 2006)

UPDATE:

the G3 Sport Combo is being returned as we speak. Two deal breaking issues:

1) the mode switch would not stay put. It changed position just sitting in my shirt pocket a couple of times. Not good.

2) I quickly grew to dislike the intensity dial. As others have said, it is stiff, but I can live with that. I just didn't care for the click stops at each level, they are not very precise.

I am back with my G2 200 EXP, for now, and shopping for a deal on a 500.

Moral of the story: if you want the maximum levels of stimulation in a top of the line package, bite the bullet and buy a TT 500.

My 2 cent's worth - Mawgie


----------

